# Drivers as PAX not Tipping



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Picked up an Uber driver the other day and we got to talking about Uber, price cuts and no tipping being bad for us. And we should be educating PAX about this.

We also talked about other stuff till we got to the drop off place.

He thanks me, opens the door and says bye.
I was like WTF am I going to expect from non-driver riders,* when even the drivers themselves don't tip as riders.*

Was going to give him 1* but I was like I'm not him -an arse- so just gave him 4*, like all my non-tipping good riders.


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

Santa said:


> Picked up an Uber driver the other day and we got to talking about Uber, price cuts and no tipping being bad for us. And we should be educating PAX about this.
> 
> We also talked about other stuff till we got to the drop off place.
> 
> ...


So far I've had 2 Pax that were drivers. Neither one tipped.


----------



## LBCUberGirl (Jan 10, 2016)

I've had 3 uber drivers as pax in the past, 1 tipped very well, the other 2.... No tip. One of the drivers even asked for a drive thru stop at del taco, and still no tip. I rewarded him with a nice 1 star


----------



## BurgandyUberVan (Jan 6, 2016)

If your an Uber or Lyft Driver, current or former and you don't tip you get 1 star from me!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UNFORGIVABLE.

I haven't ridden in a while but I always tip $5 or $10 depending on the distance.
And these days, I would pay the difference of what the fare should have been PLUS the tip.
We have to stick together.


----------



## Drivers Unite!! (Jan 20, 2016)

I took my first ride as an Uber pax last friday. 25 mile ride to Belmar NJ for a night of drinking. Was talking to the guy the whole way down about driving. Nice 72 year old man who had been driving for a month like myself. He had just left his job after his boss cut his salary by 40%. Tipped him 10 dollars. Needless to say, he almost fainted. You have to be one giant d-bag to drive for Uber and not tip as a pax. I wish I knew if any of my pax were waiters/waitresses so I could go to their restaurant, request to sit in their section, sit there for a few hours eating and having a few drinks to get the bill up to a couple hundo and stiff them while they make their 2 dollars an hour. Do I sound a little bitter?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Thinking about developing a tip app for Uber drivers.

It's going to be called *"Karaoke by TNC drivers for Tips."* It'll be hooked into the music system in the drivers car, the driver will have at least one song recorded in their own voice, and the only way it will turn off is if the pax provide a tip by running their credit card. Technically the worse the song is, the higher the tip might be. Pre-selected amounts start at $5.

If the pax complain the driver just has to say, "Hey, it's the first time I ever used it man! I can't turn it off. It just took over my system."


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Drivers Unite!! said:


> I took my first ride as an Uber pax last friday. 25 mile ride to Belmar NJ for a night of drinking. Was talking to the guy the whole way down about driving. Nice 72 year old man who had been driving for a month like myself. He had just left his job after his boss cut his salary by 40%. Tipped him 10 dollars. Needless to say, he almost fainted. You have to be one giant d-bag to drive for Uber and not tip as a pax. I wish I knew if any of my pax were waiters/waitresses so I could go to their restaurant, request to sit in their section, sit there for a few hours eating and having a few drinks to get the bill up to a couple hundo and stiff them while they make their 2 dollars an hour. Do I sound a little bitter?


Yes quite bitter. It also appears you have quite a bunch of money and time to be willing to spend a couple hundred at a restaurant/bar just to get "revenge" on a passenger.


----------



## Drivers Unite!! (Jan 20, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Yes quite bitter. It also appears you have quite a bunch of money and time to be willing to spend a couple hundred at a restaurant/bar just to get "revenge" on a passenger.


Yes, Troll Rider. I have the money and you apparently have all the time in the world, to troll all day on the Uberpeople.net message boards that is. But troll on, the classless non-tipping filth that are Uber pax need some form of representation on this forum.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Drivers Unite!! said:


> Yes, Troll Rider. I have the money and you apparently have all the time in the world, to troll all day on the Uberpeople.net message boards that is. But troll on, the classless non-tipping filth that are Uber pax need some form of representation on this forum.


You have all this money but you still whine about tips?

I don't get it.


----------



## Drivers Unite!! (Jan 20, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> You have all this money but you still whine about tips?
> 
> I don't get it.


Probably because you are a mentally ******ed troll that idolizes Ben Golden so much, you made him your avatar.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Drivers Unite!! said:


> Probably because you are a mentally ******ed troll that idolizes Ben Golden so much, you made him your avatar.


Ok.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

LBCUberGirl said:


> I've had 3 uber drivers as pax in the past, 1 tipped very well, the other 2.... No tip. One of the drivers even asked for a drive thru stop at del taco, and still no tip. I rewarded him with a nice 1 star


Unreal... I hope the rating for rider /passenger is combined


----------

